# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  νεος απο καρεα avlex (#19430)

## avlex1003

καλησπερα σας 
εχω οπτικι επαφι με τον χριστη nkkanel (#15187) και με τοις κεραιες του υμηττου - gmsp (#16466) 7net (#15731) ALPHA-Ymitos (#17631)-.

----------


## devilman

Αλέξη μίλησε και με τον geioa για λίνκ σου στέλνω με pm πληροφορίες

----------

